# Oklahoma Plumbing License



## just1ndn (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a spanish version of the journeyman test available? Also, are there IPC code books in spanish?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have heard that in FL, my state, people taking the state contractors exams can request a translator (Spanish) for their exam. Ask the state you live in.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Most of your customers will speak English.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Most of your customers will speak English.


Si Senor........


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I don't know if NYC does that I hope not. I believe proficiency in the English language should be compulsory. 

Would you be happy if your lawyer took his/her exam in a different language than the laws are written? Code "interpretation" would be more complicated If you were interpreting from a translation!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

In Texas they have the board test in spanish


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

You must be:
(a) At least 18 years old 
(b) Able to read, write, and understand the English language
(c) Good moral character, so as to not adversely impact upon fitness to perform the duties and responsibilities of this license


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

just1ndn said:


> Does anyone know if there is a spanish version of the journeyman test available? Also, are there IPC code books in spanish?


You can obviously type in English but did you not understand the sign above the door when you entered our world on the zone....... INTRO please.

I also don't think there is a option to take the test in Spanish but I could be wrong as I didn't need to ask.

Good luck with the test though.


----------



## texplumber (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes Texas gives test in Spanish I think that is ridicules. You should be able to read, write, and speak English. To me it's a safety factor.


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Learn English and you won't have to worry about it. If I moved to south America I wouldn't expect everyone to learn my language.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

texplumber said:


> Yes Texas gives test in Spanish I think that is ridicules. You should be able to read, write, and speak English. To me it's a safety factor.


I agree 100%

If you gonna offer the test in Spanish, then you need to offer it in CHinesse, Japanesse, German, etc

Dont bow to one culture..........


----------



## texplumber (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

This is America. We speak English. If you can't speak, read and understand it. You in a heap a trouble.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It made me a little upset to know that Texas will allow you to take the plumbing exam in spanish... but the more I think about it, it's irrelevant. 

Sometimes I forget why I hate these people, it's not because they are Mexican or even cause they speak spanish. It's cause they don't pay taxes or carry licenses and usually live in houses where they split the rent with 20 other people.

There going to do the work one way or the other. Anybody ever been to Home Depot's plumbing section?:laughing: If a plumber does not speak english they only jobs that they will be able to go after are commercial and new construction.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Does Mexico offer any tests in English.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I do know that you can pledge your allegiance to USA in spanish as when I was there with my son doing our pledge to this fine country a man was there with a interpreter who was helping them be legal here.. lol.. what a fine mess we are becoming.
I know it was a genuine question from the op, but its a very sore subject all the way through the nation.


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Does Mexico offer any tests in English.


Do they have test?


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

...


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

It really drives me crazy when im on a job and the only guys that can speak English are the electritions and us, it makes the job much harder when you ask for a plumbing box under a tub and the framer just nodds and gives u a smile, not knowing at all what you just asked him to do. I usually get some English out of them when I start kicking studs out of a wall or two when i get to the point I just cant take their crap anymore. don't get me wrong im all for people trying to make a better life for themselves and their family's, my grandparents were Italian immigrants but the first thing they did when they got here was learn English quick. Back then you couldn't get a job if u didn't speak the language.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> It really drives me crazy when im on a job and the only guys that can speak English are the electritions and us, it makes the job much harder when you ask for a plumbing box under a tub and the framer just nodds and gives u a smile, not knowing at all what you just asked him to do. I usually get some English out of them when I start kicking studs out of a wall or two when i get to the point I just cant take their crap anymore. don't get me wrong im all for people trying to make a better life for themselves and their family's, my grandparents were Italian immigrants but the first thing they did when they got here was learn English quick. Back then you couldn't get a job if u didn't speak the language.


I bet your grandparents came to the USA legally also.

I just have a big issue with anyone coming here Illegally and then working here, having their kids go to school here for free and they go to public hospitals and squirt out kids like cockroaches. And all the time they are paying zero tax dollar.

They more than likely get paid under the table or have filled a fake social security number and get paid 1099 at the end of the year and never pay a dime in taxes

Me personally I do have big issues with Illegals in USA....


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> I bet your grandparents came to the USA legally also.
> 
> I just have a big issue with anyone coming here Illegally and then working here, having their kids go to school here for free and they go to public hospitals and squirt out kids like cockroaches. And all the time they are paying zero tax dollar.
> 
> ...


Yep get the illegals out of here and create millions of jobs Americans could fill.How about that for a jobs plan put Americans back to work in the American Construction industry .They say nobody wants to do the jobs they do well that's a crock of shiot Americans will do the jobs they just don't want to make 8 dollars an hour doing it. And be expected to work with no overtime pay .They have really brought the American house building industry to a bad place.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> Yep get the illegals out of here and create millions of jobs Americans could fill.How about that for a jobs plan put Americans back to work in the American Construction industry .They say nobody wants to do the jobs they do well that's a crock of shiot Americans will do the jobs they just don't want to make 8 dollars an hour doing it. And be expected to work with no overtime pay .They have really brought the American house building industry to a bad place.


My thoughts exactly..........


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I was watching a show called border control last week and was amazed at how many a day try to get here for a better life.

I'm all for everyone making a better life for them and family but don't do it at everyone elses tax dollar.

They don't try the legal way because its so costly to start with.

Cost me 10k and months of medicals and tests.

You also have to have three years worth of wages in the bank to prove you will support yourself without being a burden on america.

How many illegals have 1 weeks wages when they arrive.

At least the op is trying to get his license to be legal in his chosen field but he also needs to learn english fast.

I speak english, I think.. lol..

I do get asked to repeat myself all the time though..


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I believe they should penalize the guys that hire illegals, seize all there trucks and equipment, place of business. If they get caught knowingly hiring illegals, also take away their right to ever own a business, really those are the guys that are to blame, if no one gave them jobs in the first place they wouldn't come here. And the ones that were here would leave. Easy simple solution to a horrible problem that plagues our country.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Mark Kiernan - What visa did you use to enter USA? Family? Spousal like K1 Visa


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> I believe they should penalize the guys that hire illegals, seize all there trucks and equipment, place of business. If they get caught knowingly hiring illegals, also take away their right to ever own a business, really those are the guys that are to blame, if no one gave them jobs in the first place they wouldn't come here. And the ones that were here would leave. Easy simple solution to a horrible problem that plagues our country.


I had heard Oklahoma makes it a felony for working them, or transporting them. I have heard many places in Oklahoma the Illegals have left.

Seems like a simple solution to me....


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> I had heard Oklahoma makes it a felony for working them, or transporting them. I have heard many places in Oklahoma the Illegals have left.
> 
> Seems like a simple solution to me....


I think so. Just a matter of the government be it local or federal enforcing the laws.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

mark kiernan said:


> I was watching a show called border control last week and was amazed at how many a day try to get here for a better life.
> 
> I'm all for everyone making a better life for them and family but don't do it at everyone elses tax dollar.
> 
> ...


They are looking at a better life but at who's expense.If they worked as hard on making their own country better as they at getting into ours they could change their own for the better instead of ours for the worse.America should be an example of what the power of everyday people can achieve not a refugee camp for millions not willing to fight for their own change


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

One of the few good things about Oregon is you MUST complete a 4yr in class apprenticeship and pass exam, show proof of birth certificate and S.S. card. You will not find a refugee with a plumbing license here. You must also graduate from a high school in the USA to qualify. I am licensed in multiple states and Oregon was the only one that checked if I was a legal resident, sad that not all of them didnt. But thats whats wrong with our country.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I came on a spouse visa, my wife is a okie.

But being married to a natural citizen did not give me automatic rights to live and I didn't expect it to.

While all the paper work was being processed we lived in england for three years and spent a small fortune flying back and forth every six months.

One of my kids were born in england and one born here.

It was a long road but worth it, well I think so. Lol.

Everytime we got a letter with a government stamp on it I knew before we opened it I needed to write a check.

On the other response, I would never hire a illegal based on the fact i did it legally to get here and it chaps my hide knowing they are getting away with it.

When we had our roofs replaced on a couple of our properties it cost me more money because I asked for proof that they were legit, everyone who has hired them to mow lawns, reroof their house or whatever else is also part of the problem and should also be held accountable.

You get what you pay for, everyone wants to save a couple of grand getting a roof repaired or frame work done on their new home but *****es about the way they come here and take our work but loves the fact they can now afford the payment on that new car because of the money saved hiring illegals. 

This problem effects every single hard working blue collar american and will only get worse.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Oklahoma checked I was a legal, they went as far as asking for copies of everything.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

mark kiernan said:


> Oklahoma checked I was a legal, they went as far as asking for copies of everything.


 Thanks for doing it the right way, good to hear other states check too.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

New Jersey also requires a 5 year apprenticeship with 4 years of school. You must b atleast a high school graduate, they also do a criminal background check, you are not eligible for master plumbers license with any convictions for assault, battery, drug charges, or domestic violence. The test is given in English and consists of three sections : code, drawing, & business law. It was not an easy road to go down. Nothing like putting in a ten hour day then going to sit in school for 3 hours till ten at nite getting up the next day and doing it all over again. We also use the national standard plumbing code, only a few other states use. A apposed to the upc most other states have adopted. Not that the upc is bad just not as strict. Makes me angry other trades don't have any formal training required for licensing here except electricons & soon HVAC contractors. Did I mention school cost me $1000 a year out of pocket for four years. Then the test cost, plus every 2 years for continuing education we have to do an 8 hour day to renew the master plumbers licence at $500. Think I have a legit reason to be upset when I see other trades hiring guys that cant communicate on a jobsite its ridiculous.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

*Canada*

Up here the government complains we are short so many tradesmen and bring in international trades from all around the world yet my local and thousands of private sector guys sit at home because of no work or better yet not willing to tke that 26 buck an hour j- man rate. What a joke. :furious: as for language I don t give a rats ass . The only language I speak hen it comes to plumbing is dinero $$$:thumbsup:


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> Up here the government complains we are short so many tradesmen and bring in international trades from all around the world yet my local and thousands of private sector guys sit at home because of no work or better yet not willing to tke that 26 buck an hour j- man rate. What a joke. :furious: as for language I don t give a rats ass . The only language I speak hen it comes to plumbing is dinero $$$:thumbsup:


What part of Canada are you in? I am I'm Nova Scotia myself.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> New Jersey also requires a 5 year apprenticeship with 4 years of school. You must b atleast a high school graduate, they also do a criminal background check, you are not eligible for master plumbers license with any convictions for assault, battery, drug charges, or domestic violence. The test is given in English and consists of three sections : code, drawing, & business law. It was not an easy road to go down. Nothing like putting in a ten hour day then going to sit in school for 3 hours till ten at nite getting up the next day and doing it all over again. We also use the national standard plumbing code, only a few other states use. A apposed to the upc most other states have adopted. Not that the upc is bad just not as strict. Makes me angry other trades don't have any formal training required for licensing here except electricons & soon HVAC contractors. Did I mention school cost me $1000 a year out of pocket for four years. Then the test cost, plus every 2 years for continuing education we have to do an 8 hour day to renew the master plumbers licence at $500. Think I have a legit reason to be upset when I see other trades hiring guys that cant communicate on a jobsite its ridiculous.


Glad to see strict requirements, Oregon too has 8 hrs of CE every year, problem is Oregon plumbing and boiler licenses are seperate so its 16 hrs a yr if you have both, like me. $1000 every 3 yrs. Honestly I have lots of respect for trades in states that must sit in class apprenticeship, it really does make smarter tradesman overall, OJT is important but you will only learn what your journeyman tells you and sometimes thats not enough.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Our hall offers Journeyman upgrading classes. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree without school u just learn by habbit, you know the code but you don't learn y its the code. Ive also found the more guys you have a chance to work with he more you learn good habits and bad. Its up to common sense to decide whats right and whats wrong. Only problem with that is common sense isn't so common these days.


----------

